# Dream Cottage. Sep 2015



## Judderman62 (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't have any history or back story on this pair of rather nice country houses out in the wilds of Cheshire.

Images were taken over two visits - the first with the one known only as Fragglehunter, the second with Evilnoodle.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.
Newspaper from 1972






19.





20.





Shots taken with Canon Eos-m and Sony RX 100 mk11​


----------



## druid (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice photos of an interesting looking place


----------



## smiler (Mar 6, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on this Jud, it must have bin bloody noisy in a hail shower, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 6, 2016)

Boss set that Meister..


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 6, 2016)

cheers peeps


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> it must have bin bloody noisy in a hail shower



It all depends on what's under the 'tin' work, as the exterior woodwork could point to the original roof still being under the corrugated iron sheets. Cheshire was well known for using reed thatch on farm labourer's cottages when reed was available, and sometimes a leaky thatched roof was re-roofed over the reeds - this insulated the roof and thus stopped the incessant drumming from heavy rains and hail storms. All the examples like this I have seen over the years had the bedrooms intruding into the attic/loft spaces, and clearly these cottages have similar upper floor arrangements. Putting the 'tin work' over the original thatch would also mean that the interior of the cottages would remain much cleaner - anybody who has stripped off an old roof, prior to re=roofing, will know exactly how messy the work becomes.


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 6, 2016)

Great photos. Amazing roof on that place. Thank you.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

love the metal roofs ! great looking places, cheers


----------



## tazong (Mar 6, 2016)

This place has so many different names and every time i see the inside its always totally rearranged - i think this place should be called changing rooms.
Nice pictures fella


----------



## Potter (Mar 7, 2016)

Fantastic, and great shots. I love those old TVs.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 7, 2016)

thanks folks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cracking set of images.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 7, 2016)

thank you kindly


----------



## pizzapie (Mar 10, 2016)

wow its so preserved! is that a dead bird ?


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes it is.


----------



## Tigershark (Mar 15, 2016)

Cant believe that guy in the newspaper "losing his wife" whilst relocating to shropshire


----------

